# Dad's Birthday cake (volcano cake)



## virgo152 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well,  The cake errupted.  I made a mess in the kitchen.  I check it soon but it should be fine.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 24, 2008)

good for you. did he like it?

babe


----------



## virgo152 (Feb 26, 2008)

He loved my cake.


----------

